# walnut?



## brandon (Sep 7, 2014)

I salvaged a couple of these from a display case I think it's walnut but I'm not sure figured one of you would know


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2014)

I'd guess poplar, but I'm usually not very good at this game. A well sanded end grain shot seems to help more than the face grain pics for those who know what they're talking about(not me)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like poplar to me as well, but I know there's a species or two that look similar I am just not familiar with any of them. To be certain we would need a really good end grain image like Doc mentioned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brandon (Sep 7, 2014)

I believe you're Right I just did a little reading about it from what I read it is rainbow poplar ( I'm kinda new to nicer wood) I just thought it was a nice looking board and was curious


----------



## phinds (Sep 10, 2014)

Yep, "rainbow" poplar, although it seems to be a bit monochrome for that designation. Check my site to see some amazing rainbow poplar.


----------



## brandon (Sep 10, 2014)

Will do thanks


----------



## brandon (Sep 10, 2014)

@phinds very nice!


----------

